# 3 more months and some days!



## BassCatcher12

Well i dont know about you guys but, Gobble Gobble! IM gitten the Itch to hear those Toms and on nice sunny morning!


----------



## rippin lip

i hear ya!! broke out the turkey calls this last weekend and drove everyone in the house crazy all day while watching videos. i already cant wait - will be hunting georgia this year, there season opens march 22 and your allowed 3 gobblers. that should hold me over till ohio/wv season openers


----------



## hunt_n_fish

I'm ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................I got to listen to gobblers during late deer season on a few sunny mornings about a month ago and i haven't come down since,aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh, did I mention that I'm ready?


----------



## paston1

Cant wait, first year bowhunting turkey, I am so pumped, and longer season in the fall this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonrobinson

hey this will be my frist year turkey huntin.any good info i need to know? i see alot of where i derr hunt all year long on open lad here in muskingum county


----------



## One Legged Josh

Jason, For your first year keep it simple. Pot call are easy to master and birds love them. Be sure to pattern your gun, and dont call too much. Have fun! I cant wait.


----------



## rippin lip

One Legged Josh said:


> Jason, For your first year keep it simple. Pot call are easy to master and birds love them. Be sure to pattern your gun, and dont call too much. Have fun! I cant wait.


excellent advise - time in the field is how you will learn - two important things i can remember when first starting, be totally camo'ed and if you see a bird and you are not in shooting position do not try and outdraw a turkey, you will never win! also try and scout the area you are going to hunt, get in the woods at dark and just sit and listen and try and figure out there roosting spot and which way they travel off roost. then when hunting put yourself in position of the way they are traveling, set a couple decoys out, get comfortable against a big tree and make a few calls, they will find you - have your gun up and pointing at the decoys. nothing like the gobbling in the spring woods - you will be hooked! good luck!


----------



## jasonrobinson

thanks alot. i have see same same bunch the last to years in the fall when i frist start to bow hunt. (oct.) you would think they are there in the spring.


----------



## One Legged Josh

jasonrobinson said:


> hey this will be my frist year turkey huntin.any good info i need to know? i see alot of where i derr hunt all year long on open lad here in muskingum county


I can show you firsthand on that prime land full of birds! Hint Hint.


----------



## kruggy1

Jason, glad to see u wanting to get into turkey hunting, once u get that first bird in close u will be hooked. I have called in quite a few birds in in the past 7 years,and the best advice i can give u is stay still, dont get discouraged and DONT CALL TO MUCH. Practice yelps,purrs,clucks,and cutting, dont worry about all the other calls u hear about right now. Get a very comfortable seat it will keep u in the turkey woods longer. GOOD LUCK cant wait to hear about your results.


----------



## jasonrobinson

what all calles do you think i need to have to start with? this is everything i have. i have all my camo that i use to dow hunt with,(mossy oak breack up-wich matches my gun.) trukey choke tube. tom and hen breeding pair decoys. and a blind i spent to much money on. and a primos double reed call. can anyone think of something else or anythig.will a #5 shot load work? thanks for all the help guys. jason


----------



## MAKtackle

Jason, I wouldn't go into the woods without a slate call, mouth diaghram call, crow call, and owl hooter. I personally don't like going into the/a woods without locating turkeys first weather it be roosting them the night before with the owl hooter or hitting differant spots throughout the morning with the crow call. Owl call is also first call I'll use in the A.M to locate. The Slate call is my confidence call because of ease of use. I'll use this 85% of the time once the turkeys are located. Many times I'll use both at same time for differant pitches. Once turkeys are working in and so I don't get busted I'll just use mouth call but occasionally gag. Try to watch as many vids as poss. or go with a veteran....You'll be amazed at how little calling you USUALLY have to do. You'll also pick up alot of tips such as the fly down call that is done with your mouth call and your hat! Deadly!!! I no longer use decoys or a gobbler call....I hunt alot of diff. property and have found both of these also attract hunters. 
I prefer...
Palmers Hoot Tube(wood) or Owl Hooter by Hunters Specialties (plastic)
Primos Old Crow (wood)
Cody SLATE friction 
Quaker Boy mouth diaghrams (3pack)
Winchester 3" 1 7/8OZ. 5shot


----------



## jasonrobinson

wow! thanks alot. i guess. i think i was starting to go the wrong way here. i know the turkeys are there. i see them all the time.this is on open land. BUT where i hunt you are gonna walk about 45 min. you can not drive to it from the road. the only other way is on my grandfathers farm. i see what you mean about the decoys. i just thought it would help. and with this being the frist go-around i think i need all the help i can get. there is alot of turkeys around here. maybe i need to start looking for someone to go with...??? but i am not and can not pay one of them 300 buck fee's to hunt. thanks alot for the info. what do we have now about10 weeks to go? i am just trying to get all the info i can. i have seen so many turkey movies i see them in my dreams!!! jason


----------



## Guest

jason, i learned from an old timer and now i think i am one. he told me to call conservatively and be real patient and still. real patient. paid off last year. three shots, one miss, two long beards in three trips out. passive calling. these guys give good advice. good luck.


----------



## jasonrobinson

thanks man. i will give it all i got.if all else fafails i will just go to the store and buy one. then tell ever one i got one and done got em cleaned up!!! lol


----------



## MAKtackle

With your hunting conditions.....far from road and limited access, decoys can be used if desired....I move around alot and decoys limit my time to get set in quickly if needed. I also hunt easily reached places many times that could be seen from the road. A couple of turkeys, decoys or not, along the treeline will attract alot of "road hunters".


----------

